# American NEEDS HELP MOVING to Beautiful Portugal!!!!!!!!



## cotton32

Hello all!!!!!!!

My wife and I are looking to move to Portugal in July 2010 and we need some help!!! We are starting the visa process in Feb and we are so very excited to start our European adventure!!! We are both very experienced teachers, high school,and I also have IB teaching experience and extensive coaching experience. We are hoping to catch on as either a teacher or a volunteer at a school in the Algarve region. Are there teaching opportunities in the Algarve region? Would it make sense to get TESOL certification also? 

In case teaching is not an option, I do have a business opportunity that would be an absolute goldmine over there. It would require owning a food service cart. Is it difficult to secure food service licenses? Is there a lot of red tape? Who would I contact to find more information about vending food?

Also, should we consider shipping a car over from the states or would it be better to purchase a used car in Portugal? Are used cars very expensive in Portugal? 

As far as finding a place to stay, we are looking to rent for a year or possible caretake at a property. Any advice on how or where we can advertise that two teachers are looking to caretake at a home? Or does anyone know of any contacts that have long-term rentals in the Algarve area.

I know I am missing some question, any input from all of you wonderful people would be greatly appreciated!!!!!! We have around 10 months to plan this move the right way and we want to make sure that we are set up to succeed!


Warm regards,

Joe & Gina


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum.

A couple of questions come up from reading your post. First of all, have you contacted the Portuguese consulate to find out about the requirements for a working visa? I don't have any experience with Portugal, but generally within the EU you need to have a job lined up before they will grant you a work visa unless you have some family connection to the country.

The second question is: do you speak Portuguese? Certainly if you go the food cart route you'll need the language to fill out the forms and figure out what level of bureaucracy there is, not to mention dealing with customers. Again, this is something you may want to consult with the consulate about before you get into the visa application process.

It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to make an exploratory trip over to Portugal to scope out your teaching opportunities and see about availability of rental property.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MrBife

cotton32 said:


> In case teaching is not an option, I do have a business opportunity that would be an absolute goldmine over there. It would require owning a food service cart. Is it difficult to secure food service licenses? Is there a lot of red tape? Who would I contact to find more information about vending food?


See the site for the Ministry of Agriculture in Faro MADRP



> Also, should we consider shipping a car over from the states


Definitely not



> or would it be better to purchase a used car in Portugal?


Yes



> Are used cars very expensive in Portugal?


More expensive than the US from what I gather see Carros Usados de particulares e profissionais - Standvirtual



> As far as finding a place to stay, we are looking to rent for a year or possible caretake at a property. Any advice on how or where we can advertise that two teachers are looking to caretake at a home? Or does anyone know of any contacts that have long-term rentals in the Algarve area.


Forget the idea of caretake and budget $1000 a month + services bills. Call a long term rental specialist agency like Welcome to Portugal Property Services


----------



## John999

*Moving to Portugal*

Hi cotton32
Over 50.000 English speaking foreigners moved to Portugal in the last 5 years. 50% are struggling and 10% have gone back to their birth countries because they couldn´t afford to live here anymore. I will suggest that anyone who wants to move to this country to make sure that they can afford to live on their pensions, because if you are looking to find work in here without been able to speak the language proper, let me tell you that only 1%, has been able to do so
Regards
John999


----------



## cotton32

Thanks to all for your comments! We have put away quite a bit of money, enough to take care of us for at least a year and we are in the process of taking Portuguese lessons, but I feel the best way to learn the language is through immersion. We would like to open a Kettlecorn Popcorn cart. the potential is unlimited in the states. Would Kettlecorn popcorn be something that would interest locals and tourists? How would I go about acquiring a permit to sell the popcorn in a public place?

Also, like I said we are both very experienced educators and we can teach English as a second language. Are there ESL opportunities in the Algarve? I would imagine due to all of the tourists that there are language schools in the Algarve due to the number of english speaking tourists and ex-pats.

We are planning for at least a year and then re-evaulate.


Looking forward to the comments!!!!








John999 said:


> Hi cotton32
> Over 50.000 English speaking foreigners moved to Portugal in the last 5 years. 50% are struggling and 10% have gone back to their birth countries because they couldn´t afford to live here anymore. I will suggest that anyone who wants to move to this country to make sure that they can afford to live on their pensions, because if you are looking to find work in here without been able to speak the language proper, let me tell you that only 1%, has been able to do so
> Regards
> John999


----------



## cotton32

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MrBife

I can't believe you would really want to sell popcorn on the streets, you are going to have to work really hard to make any money at all, long hours 7 days a week. What sort of a life is that? There is probably a small market for it but prices will need to be low if you want to sell to the Portuguese market. Believe it or not popcorn is widely available here already in cinemas and stores but as far as I can see its not a standalone product, perhaps though its a franchise opportunity but if you need to pay heavy import duties on the raw materials that may just kill the idea. 

I gave you the reference for the Ministry of Agriculture in my first post. It's them you need to approach with regard to street peddler licencing. Great first practice for your Portuguese skills.

English is now taught in Portuguese schools from age 7 so the more recent generations grow up reasonably bi lingual. There is a market teaching Portuguese to English Expats but that is pretty well filled by Portuguese native speaking teachers.

Don't forget the famous phrase 'The best way to make a small fortune in Portugal is to start with a large one'.


----------



## cotton32

I am not really sure if you are aware of Kettlecorn popcorn? It is not like plain popcorn. It is very sweet, kind of like candy. the cost per sleeve is about 33 cents per bag which you can sell for about 5 euros, It is a very big bag of popcorn! Lasts about 1 week. I felt the same as you did about selling popcorn until I started researching the product. 

There is a vendor here in the states that I am friends with that grossed $350,000 last year alone with one Kettlecorn popcorn cart. He sells each bag for $7 and he sells about 200 bags a day and he works about 250 days out of the year. It is an extremely addictive product, think about when you do go to the cinema, the smell alone draws you to the snack counter. Plus the making of the kettlecorn popcorn is really a show in itself, very entertaining.

Now am I looking to make 350,000 a year, absolutely not! But if I can average 150 bags a week, I will make 750 euros a week and 3000 euros a month, would that be enough to live off? I went to Faro last summer and according to the British owner of the villa that we stayed with, he said for 2 people to live comfortably for one year it will cost about 25,000 euros. Is this true?

Maybe we shouldn't take the risk, maybe we should stay home. The advice that people give on here is that no one makes it moving abroad. What makes your story different? I guess you really have to be wealthy!!!!!! 

You know what they say "No risk, no reward"







MrBife said:


> I can't believe you would really want to sell popcorn on the streets, you are going to have to work really hard to make any money at all, long hours 7 days a week. What sort of a life is that? There is probably a small market for it but prices will need to be low if you want to sell to the Portuguese market. Believe it or not popcorn is widely available here already in cinemas and stores but as far as I can see its not a standalone product, perhaps though its a franchise opportunity but if you need to pay heavy import duties on the raw materials that may just kill the idea.
> 
> I gave you the reference for the Ministry of Agriculture in my first post. It's them you need to approach with regard to street peddler licencing. Great first practice for your Portuguese skills.
> 
> English is now taught in Portuguese schools from age 7 so the more recent generations grow up reasonably bi lingual. There is a market teaching Portuguese to English Expats but that is pretty well filled by Portuguese native speaking teachers.
> 
> Don't forget the famous phrase 'The best way to make a small fortune in Portugal is to start with a large one'.


----------



## jojo

cotton32 said:


> I am not really sure if you are aware of Kettlecorn popcorn? It is not like plain popcorn. It is very sweet, kind of like candy. the cost per sleeve is about 33 cents per bag which you can sell for about 5 euros, It is a very big bag of popcorn! Lasts about 1 week. I felt the same as you did about selling popcorn until I started researching the product.
> 
> There is a vendor here in the states that I am friends with that grossed $350,000 last year alone with one Kettlecorn popcorn cart. He sells each bag for $7 and he sells about 200 bags a day and he works about 250 days out of the year. It is an extremely addictive product, think about when you do go to the cinema, the smell alone draws you to the snack counter. Plus the making of the kettlecorn popcorn is really a show in itself, very entertaining.
> 
> Now am I looking to make 350,000 a year, absolutely not! But if I can average 150 bags a week, I will make 750 euros a week and 3000 euros a month, would that be enough to live off? I went to Faro last summer and according to the British owner of the villa that we stayed with, he said for 2 people to live comfortably for one year it will cost about 25,000 euros. Is this true?
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't take the risk, maybe we should stay home. The advice that people give on here is that no one makes it moving abroad. What makes your story different? I guess you really have to be wealthy!!!!!!
> 
> You know what they say "No risk, no reward"


Hey, I'm not trying to put you off or anything like, I dont even live in Portugal, nor do I eat popcorn. You go for it, you only live once!! However........ HOW MUCH FOR A BAG OF POPCORN??????? A WEEKS SUPPLY?????  LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## cotton32

5 Euros!!!!!!! that's cheap!!!!!!!!






jojo said:


> Hey, I'm not trying to put you off or anything like, I dont even live in Portugal, nor do I eat popcorn. You go for it, you only live once!! However........ HOW MUCH FOR A BAG OF POPCORN??????? A WEEKS SUPPLY?????  LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

cotton32 said:


> 5 Euros!!!!!!! that's cheap!!!!!!!!


If you say so!! Is the bag gilt edged ??????? I'm only teasing, the only sort of popcorn I've come across is 1.50€ and thats a normal sized box thingy in the tourist area (which is expensive) near where I live!! and I dont eat it so I cant comment on the quality  .....and I'm in Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to allow for differing tastes in Portugal or in Europe overall. After living over here for nearly 20 years now, I find many products in the US far too sweet, even though I used to just love them. There are also different eating habits. Certainly here in France, anyhow, people don't go in for snack foods the same way they do in the US.

And does 5 euros include VAT or not? Not sure the rate of VAT in Portugal, but that will take a bit of your profits (as will social insurances, which are obligatory for someone in business for themselves). Five euros for a bag of sweet popcorn strikes me as pretty expensive for what amounts to a snack food. I usually pick up a 4 lb bag of raw popcorn when I'm back in the States, cause the raw stuff here runs 2 or 3 times the price it is back there - and that lasts me a year or more simply because we don't eat much snack food.

Anyhow, it's all part of the "due diligence" you need to do to prepare for your move. Take a look at what Portuguese tastes are in snack food and when and where they are most likely to buy and consume it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ytreacy

*Moving companys*

I just moved to Portugal in the last 2 weeks. I sold some property in Chicago and brought my two little dogs with me. My main advice is don't use a moving company SNIP based in Florida. My experience with them is not yet over. They shipped about 8 large boxes for me on June 25th. I filled out the paperwork they said that it would be so easy. Takes between 6-8 weeks no problem. 
Heads up you must be living in Portugal to except your shipment. There is quiet a few forms needed from the Portugal side. My shipment is currently held in a bonded storage (which I will have to pay additional fines and storage fees).I am getting very slow response on trying to get it out. Good Luck. If you need more details I would be happy to share.




cotton32 said:


> Hello all!!!!!!!
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Portugal in July 2010 and we need some help!!! We are starting the visa process in Feb and we are so very excited to start our European adventure!!! We are both very experienced teachers, high school,and I also have IB teaching experience and extensive coaching experience. We are hoping to catch on as either a teacher or a volunteer at a school in the Algarve region. Are there teaching opportunities in the Algarve region? Would it make sense to get TESOL certification also?
> 
> In case teaching is not an option, I do have a business opportunity that would be an absolute goldmine over there. It would require owning a food service cart. Is it difficult to secure food service licenses? Is there a lot of red tape? Who would I contact to find more information about vending food?
> 
> Also, should we consider shipping a car over from the states or would it be better to purchase a used car in Portugal? Are used cars very expensive in Portugal?
> 
> As far as finding a place to stay, we are looking to rent for a year or possible caretake at a property. Any advice on how or where we can advertise that two teachers are looking to caretake at a home? Or does anyone know of any contacts that have long-term rentals in the Algarve area.
> 
> I know I am missing some question, any input from all of you wonderful people would be greatly appreciated!!!!!! We have around 10 months to plan this move the right way and we want to make sure that we are set up to succeed!
> 
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> Joe & Gina


----------



## John999

*american in portugal*

Not been funny, just go for it. If you have the money…a gallon of petrol will cost you $12.00 and a 10 year old car, (half decent), around $6.000.00. $1.000, 00 for rental, (month), gas, water, electric and phone, between $300.00 and $400.00, (month). Food, Portuguese lessons in Portugal, car insurance. You will need a residence order and a Portuguese “license”, to drive a Portuguese reg vehicle, and, you will have to compete with a few hundred real English teachers, ( from England), who are waiting for a chance of a job. I believe, the dollar is half of the euro, but you can always sell popcorns. Don´t take me wrong, this is a reality check for you; if you still believe you can do it, go for it!!!
John 999


----------



## ofilha

It sounds like you have not done your home work. I would start with the portuguese consulate. Some people in this thread have offered you very good suggestions. The average salary is about 700 to 1000 euros a month. Rent in Lisbon can go anywhere from 400 euros ( a dump most likely) to 1000 euros. There are tons of paper work. There are chestnut vendors in Lisbon, but i can assure you they are not wealthy. Remember your calculations on what you will sell are not based on actual figures but what you are hoping to sell based on what your friend sells in the states, and if you are really keen on going to portugal, and believe your idea is great then i would do it in the states where you have a half a chance to make as much as your friend then go to portugal and spend some fun time there. But if you can overcome the legal, bureaucratic barriers to your business in Portugal, there is nothing like trying it and maybe you will prove all of us wrong.


----------



## ofilha

cotton32 said:


> Hello all!!!!!!!
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Portugal in July 2010 and we need some help!!! We are starting the visa process in Feb and we are so very excited to start our European adventure!!! We are both very experienced teachers, high school,and I also have IB teaching experience and extensive coaching experience. We are hoping to catch on as either a teacher or a volunteer at a school in the Algarve region. Are there teaching opportunities in the Algarve region? Would it make sense to get TESOL certification also?
> 
> In case teaching is not an option, I do have a business opportunity that would be an absolute goldmine over there. It would require owning a food service cart. Is it difficult to secure food service licenses? Is there a lot of red tape? Who would I contact to find more information about vending food?
> 
> Also, should we consider shipping a car over from the states or would it be better to purchase a used car in Portugal? Are used cars very expensive in Portugal?
> 
> As far as finding a place to stay, we are looking to rent for a year or possible caretake at a property. Any advice on how or where we can advertise that two teachers are looking to caretake at a home? Or does anyone know of any contacts that have long-term rentals in the Algarve area.
> 
> I know I am missing some question, any input from all of you wonderful people would be greatly appreciated!!!!!! We have around 10 months to plan this move the right way and we want to make sure that we are set up to succeed!
> 
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> Joe & Gina


Try .: Bem-vindos à RE/MAX Portugal - A Maior Rede de Imobiliárias em Portugal:. for an idea on prices of rentals and owning property. Also try SAPO: Portugal Online for more information on rentals, work, etc... But if you do not speak Portuguese you will not be able to read sapo, but might get a glimpse of prices. I do not live in Portugal but have family there and plan on going back, and their salaries average 700 euros per month and utilities are not that expensive as someone made it sound. But if you check remax you can ask the realtors about these questions. Also, i would get a lawyer for there are many scams and people who will take advantage of your lack of knowledge of the country.


----------



## omostra06

try this link for sapo, its in English, you can search thousands of properties in any region, with hundreds of different agents.

Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal - Find Apartaments, Houses, Farms, Estates, Land Commercial, Office Space, Buildings, Warehouses, Farms and Luxury Properties in Portugal, Spain, Angola, Mozambique, Cape Verde or in Brazil


----------



## John999

*american in portugal*

The prices I gave you before were in dollars. We are 4 at ours and we live in Caldas. We are paying between 50 and 60 Euros a month for electric, around 30 for water, 39 for gas, around 80 for the phone bill, 55 for Portuguese Sky with the sport channels and 22 for internet. That gives us about 286 Euros a month. Exchange that to dollars, ($$). You planning to move to the Algarve region, the rental prices will be a lot higher than Lisbon or Caldas or anywhere else on Silver coast with exception of Praia Del Rei. I presume you don´t have children’s, because if you do, the bills will increase. Only the ones who take chances are brave enough to succeed. Best of luck
John999


----------



## cotton32

I truly appreciate everyone's advice on this!!!! Like I stated in an earlier post we both traveled to Faro last summer and we loved the place. Let me get something clear, I am not planning on making a living selling popcorn! We are exploring a number of things, with teaching being the number one option. I have been in contact with a number of International schools throughout Spain and Portugal and in fact we have received some interest from a number of schools. 

I understand there are a number of TEFL (English) Certified teachers looking for positions, but are there really 1,000 unemployed British Teachers? Wouldn't they just go back home? 

Also, there are a number of language schools in Portugal and Spain for teacher training that advertise that you can take a 4 week course and they also offer job placement. Is this accurate? Do the teacher training courses help you find jobs?

Also, I believe that you do only live once and "no risk, no reward"!!!!!

Adeus 







John999 said:


> The prices I gave you before were in dollars. We are 4 at ours and we live in Caldas. We are paying between 50 and 60 Euros a month for electric, around 30 for water, 39 for gas, around 80 for the phone bill, 55 for Portuguese Sky with the sport channels and 22 for internet. That gives us about 286 Euros a month. Exchange that to dollars, ($$). You planning to move to the Algarve region, the rental prices will be a lot higher than Lisbon or Caldas or anywhere else on Silver coast with exception of Praia Del Rei. I presume you don´t have children’s, because if you do, the bills will increase. Only the ones who take chances are brave enough to succeed. Best of luck
> John999


----------



## cotton32

Also..... I am also a "real" teacher!






John999 said:


> Not been funny, just go for it. If you have the money…a gallon of petrol will cost you $12.00 and a 10 year old car, (half decent), around $6.000.00. $1.000, 00 for rental, (month), gas, water, electric and phone, between $300.00 and $400.00, (month). Food, Portuguese lessons in Portugal, car insurance. You will need a residence order and a Portuguese “license”, to drive a Portuguese reg vehicle, and, you will have to compete with a few hundred real English teachers, ( from England), who are waiting for a chance of a job. I believe, the dollar is half of the euro, but you can always sell popcorns. Don´t take me wrong, this is a reality check for you; if you still believe you can do it, go for it!!!
> John 999


----------



## Bevdeforges

cotton32 said:


> I truly appreciate everyone's advice on this!!!! Like I stated in an earlier post we both traveled to Faro last summer and we loved the place. Let me get something clear, I am not planning on making a living selling popcorn! We are exploring a number of things, with teaching being the number one option. I have been in contact with a number of International schools throughout Spain and Portugal and in fact we have received some interest from a number of schools.
> 
> I understand there are a number of TEFL (English) Certified teachers looking for positions, but are there really 1,000 unemployed British Teachers? Wouldn't they just go back home?
> 
> Also, there are a number of language schools in Portugal and Spain for teacher training that advertise that you can take a 4 week course and they also offer job placement. Is this accurate? Do the teacher training courses help you find jobs?
> 
> Also, I believe that you do only live once and "no risk, no reward"!!!!!
> 
> Adeus


If you've had some positive response from International schools, why not plan an off-season holiday to scout out your possibilities? (Includes doing some preliminary house hunting as well as job hunting.)

You mentioned that you'd been to Faro last summer - it makes perfect sense to check it out again in winter. While you're there, you could contact the schools and ask to talk to them "while you're in town." I used a similar strategy when I decided I wanted to come to live in Europe and it seemed to work pretty well.

Schools normally don't have the money to fly people in for interviews, nor to subsidize your move. But they do receive hundreds of queries expressing "interest" in positions - usually from summer vacationers who think it would be nice to live and work "in Paradise." If you show them you're seriously pursuing the idea of moving to the area - without expecting them to pay for the move - they may be more willing to consider hiring you. At the very least, you can discuss hiring terms and conditions and get a better feel for the area and your ability to make a go of things there, whether as a teacher or in some other capacity.

As to whether or not the unemployed British teachers would (or should) "just go back home" - what's the difference between being unemployed in Britain and being unemployed in Portugal? The job situation in Britain isn't all that good either, and the Portuguese weather is much better than in Britain.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ytreacy

*Move*

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!
I am doing the same thing myself. I am sorry that you have had such a negative response on the site. My understanding is that we are supposed to help and encourage each other. Take care



cotton32 said:


> I truly appreciate everyone's advice on this!!!! Like I stated in an earlier post we both traveled to Faro last summer and we loved the place. Let me get something clear, I am not planning on making a living selling popcorn! We are exploring a number of things, with teaching being the number one option. I have been in contact with a number of International schools throughout Spain and Portugal and in fact we have received some interest from a number of schools.
> 
> I understand there are a number of TEFL (English) Certified teachers looking for positions, but are there really 1,000 unemployed British Teachers? Wouldn't they just go back home?
> 
> Also, there are a number of language schools in Portugal and Spain for teacher training that advertise that you can take a 4 week course and they also offer job placement. Is this accurate? Do the teacher training courses help you find jobs?
> 
> Also, I believe that you do only live once and "no risk, no reward"!!!!!
> 
> Adeus


----------



## jojo

ytreacy said:


> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!
> I am doing the same thing myself. I am sorry that you have had such a negative response on the site. My understanding is that we are supposed to help and encourage each other. Take care



When you come on to a forum like this one and ask questions you're gonna want truthful answers and to find out more information. If the answers are negative then its because things are bad! It would be lovely to say to everyone, hey yes, lots of jobs, good money, everythings great. I dont know about Portugal, but in Spain where I am, workwise, its horrendous, no work for the spanish, let alone expats and a seriously failing economy, I dont suppose Portugals much better. 

However, I think you need to read and inwardly digest all the "negative" comments and then give it a try with the knowledge you've gleaned from the forum - forewarned is forearmed!

No one is saying dont do it, they're just telling you how it is!

Jo xxx


----------



## ofilha

cotton32 said:


> I am not really sure if you are aware of Kettlecorn popcorn? It is not like plain popcorn. It is very sweet, kind of like candy. the cost per sleeve is about 33 cents per bag which you can sell for about 5 euros, It is a very big bag of popcorn! Lasts about 1 week. I felt the same as you did about selling popcorn until I started researching the product.
> 
> There is a vendor here in the states that I am friends with that grossed $350,000 last year alone with one Kettlecorn popcorn cart. He sells each bag for $7 and he sells about 200 bags a day and he works about 250 days out of the year. It is an extremely addictive product, think about when you do go to the cinema, the smell alone draws you to the snack counter. Plus the making of the kettlecorn popcorn is really a show in itself, very entertaining.
> 
> Now am I looking to make 350,000 a year, absolutely not! But if I can average 150 bags a week, I will make 750 euros a week and 3000 euros a month, would that be enough to live off? I went to Faro last summer and according to the British owner of the villa that we stayed with, he said for 2 people to live comfortably for one year it will cost about 25,000 euros. Is this true?
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't take the risk, maybe we should stay home. The advice that people give on here is that no one makes it moving abroad. What makes your story different? I guess you really have to be wealthy!!!!!!
> 
> You know what they say "No risk, no reward"


Just a quick note. I purchased a bag of the kettlecorn popcorn here in Sacramento, California USA, pretty large bag for $3.50. Since you did not specify the weight i cannot compare, the one i got was for 276 grams or about 10.5 oz. So, if the weight is about the same or around what i purchased then it seems that the price you quoted could be out of kilter. And remember 5 euros translates today to $7.25 at 1.45 eur/usd and today the euro is around 1.47. But as you said, no pain no gain. You have to take a risk, but it's up to you what you are willing to risk. Someone, mentioned that we were being negative. I do not think that's the case. I would call it a reality check, because even in the states the statistics are that 30% of new business go under within a year, and that's in your country where one is familiar with the legal, and regulatory environment and speak the language. So, the changes of overcoming those odds in a foreign country without any prior experience are even smaller. One way perhaps would be to go into a partnership with a local who thinks your idea is a good idea. Anyway, you go for it good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## John999

*Moving to Portugal*

If it is bad in Spain, in Portugal is a lot worst. The cost of living in Portugal is more expensive then in Spain. Example fuel 20 cents cheaper in Spain, super market, near half price in Spain. VAT is cheaper in Spain. Wages, double in Spain. I believe that this forum helps people, by telling them the true, instead of giving false hope. There is a big difference between retiring in a hot country and emigrating, hoping for a better quality of life. This isn´t an easy country to live if you need to work. More than 30% of the working population is on the minimum wage, around 400 Euros a month. It is true that some have come over and they have succeeded, but it is also true that, there is Expats going back every month. I am not dough ting about your qualifications; just believe if you give the choice to choose between English or an American English teacher, 8 out of 10 will choose the English one. The best way to find out about job opportunities, as a teacher in Portugal, will be the Portuguese embassy, not this forum. Here you only get personal opinions, and you know that we are all different as humans. For whatever we do in life, we need a bit of luck. If you take the chance, it will be a risk, if you don´t, you will spend the rest of your life wondering, what if??? 
John999


----------



## omostra06

John999 said:


> If it is bad in Spain, in Portugal is a lot worst. The cost of living in Portugal is more expensive then in Spain. Example fuel 20 cents cheaper in Spain, super market, near half price in Spain. VAT is cheaper in Spain. Wages, double in Spain. I believe that this forum helps people, by telling them the true, instead of giving false hope. There is a big difference between retiring in a hot country and emigrating, hoping for a better quality of life. This isn´t an easy country to live if you need to work. More than 30% of the working population is on the minimum wage, around 400 Euros a month. It is true that some have come over and they have succeeded, but it is also true that, there is Expats going back every month. I am not dough ting about your qualifications; just believe if you give the choice to choose between English or an American English teacher, 8 out of 10 will choose the English one. The best way to find out about job opportunities, as a teacher in Portugal, will be the Portuguese embassy, not this forum. Here you only get personal opinions, and you know that we are all different as humans. For whatever we do in life, we need a bit of luck. If you take the chance, it will be a risk, if you don´t, you will spend the rest of your life wondering, what if???
> John999


Hi John,
we just gave a job to a guy from England through this Forum, he is moving here in November, and another Forum user is starting to work with us soon too. Both of these jobs would not have been found on any embassy site! so this site and some others have led to employment for several people.

But i do agree with you that someone looking for work here in portugal may struggle on the wages if they are used to higher wages in other countries.


----------



## John999

omostra06 said:


> Hi John,
> we just gave a job to a guy from England through this Forum, he is moving here in November, and another Forum user is starting to work with us soon too. Both of these jobs would not have been found on any embassy site! so this site and some others have led to employment for several people.
> 
> But i do agree with you that someone looking for work here in portugal may struggle on the wages if they are used to higher wages in other countries.


 
I know you did. I have read the talk between you and Peter about that. But I believe there is a difference between a salesman and an English teacher. Yes, it is possible to get school names and addresses trough the forum. But I believe that the way to find some work in that particular area will be trough the embassy or consulate. If he sends is CV. trough the embassy, with a bit of their help, he will have a lot more chances to get a job. In my opinion, “the popcorn business”, can´t see it work as full time job. In general I have only seen popcorns in the pictures, and they have their own suppliers. Don´t take me wrong this forum is great, but you don´t see many like Jimmy, (update thread). We should have more people sharing their on bad experiences, instead of just the good ones. The true is, in my opinion, is getting harder every day. The numbers of people coming, is increasing by the day, and remember this is really a very small country. I am not saying don´t come, just be aware of how difficult it is to make a living. Been here 5 years and I have seen many of my friends going back, after a year or two. Ok, some of them have actually made it work but there is still quite a few struggling. I can only give my opinion, what I believe. Don´t intend to hurt anyone’s feelings.
John999


----------



## cotton32

SERIOUSLY!!!!! Forget about the popcorn talk!!!!! I understand!!!!! The reality is that my wife and I were looking to live abroad for a year we have enough money put away to live for a year without working......I however would like to make a go of it and earn a little money by doing various things......also I think that if the school that I'm applying to is an American International School they are going to hire the American teacher and not the Brit! The AIC teaches American curriculum not British..........

But when I get to Portugal next summer and I see someone selling 16 oz. Kettlecorn popcorn for 5 euros a bag and they are making a mint because EVERYBODY loves sugar, than I will tell you I told you so!!!!!!!!! LOL






John999 said:


> I know you did. I have read the talk between you and Peter about that. But I believe there is a difference between a salesman and an English teacher. Yes, it is possible to get school names and addresses trough the forum. But I believe that the way to find some work in that particular area will be trough the embassy or consulate. If he sends is CV. trough the embassy, with a bit of their help, he will have a lot more chances to get a job. In my opinion, “the popcorn business”, can´t see it work as full time job. In general I have only seen popcorns in the pictures, and they have their own suppliers. Don´t take me wrong this forum is great, but you don´t see many like Jimmy, (update thread). We should have more people sharing their on bad experiences, instead of just the good ones. The true is, in my opinion, is getting harder every day. The numbers of people coming, is increasing by the day, and remember this is really a very small country. I am not saying don´t come, just be aware of how difficult it is to make a living. Been here 5 years and I have seen many of my friends going back, after a year or two. Ok, some of them have actually made it work but there is still quite a few struggling. I can only give my opinion, what I believe. Don´t intend to hurt anyone’s feelings.
> John999


----------



## ofilha

cotton32 said:


> SERIOUSLY!!!!! Forget about the popcorn talk!!!!! I understand!!!!! The reality is that my wife and I were looking to live abroad for a year we have enough money put away to live for a year without working......I however would like to make a go of it and earn a little money by doing various things......also I think that if the school that I'm applying to is an American International School they are going to hire the American teacher and not the Brit! The AIC teaches American curriculum not British..........
> 
> But when I get to Portugal next summer and I see someone selling 16 oz. Kettlecorn popcorn for 5 euros a bag and they are making a mint because EVERYBODY loves sugar, than I will tell you I told you so!!!!!!!!! LOL


I sold hear rings in NewYork city in the streets as a street vendor by the Museum of Modern Art. I made lots of money at that time for what i was doing, anywhere between 150 to $200 per day except on sundays. However, i spent from 7 am to 7 pm in the streets,. and the guy who sold falafel sandwiches was making a killing at $2 per pitta bread falafel sandwich. So i would say go enjoy your vacation and if you see someone selling popcorn for 5 euros ask for a partnership and let me know for i will go in on it.


----------



## John999

*american in portugal*



cotton32 said:


> SERIOUSLY!!!!! Forget about the popcorn talk!!!!! I understand!!!!! The reality is that my wife and I were looking to live abroad for a year we have enough money put away to live for a year without working......I however would like to make a go of it and earn a little money by doing various things......also I think that if the school that I'm applying to is an American International School they are going to hire the American teacher and not the Brit! The AIC teaches American curriculum not British..........
> 
> But when I get to Portugal next summer and I see someone selling 16 oz. Kettlecorn popcorn for 5 euros a bag and they are making a mint because EVERYBODY loves sugar, than I will tell you I told you so!!!!!!!!! LOL


And I wish you well cotton. Tip for the popcorns, start making them with salt as well, as some bars/pubs offer salted popcorns to their customers. Helps keeping the customer thirsty, so they drink more. And the price might have to come down a bit. With 5 Euros you get 2 kid´s menus at McDonalds with a toy
All the best
John999


----------



## John999

*american in portugal*



ofilha said:


> I sold hear rings in NewYork city in the streets as a street vendor by the Museum of Modern Art. I made lots of money at that time for what i was doing, anywhere between 150 to $200 per day except on sundays. However, i spent from 7 am to 7 pm in the streets,. and the guy who sold falafel sandwiches was making a killing at $2 per pitta bread falafel sandwich. So i would say go enjoy your vacation and if you see someone selling popcorn for 5 euros ask for a partnership and let me know for i will go in on it.


Not been funny, bijouterie is a growing business in Portugal. From shops to street venders, markets, etch… it is getting more popular every day. Many make their own, supplying from general customers to retail. You will find from school girls, making a few bob, to big stores at major shopping centers 
John999


----------



## patsy

John999 said:


> Not been funny, bijouterie is a growing business in Portugal. From shops to street venders, markets, etch… it is getting more popular every day. Many make their own, supplying from general customers to retail. You will find from school girls, making a few bob, to big stores at major shopping centers
> John999


You are always funny john


----------



## ofilha

John999 said:


> Not been funny, bijouterie is a growing business in Portugal. From shops to street venders, markets, etch… it is getting more popular every day. Many make their own, supplying from general customers to retail. You will find from school girls, making a few bob, to big stores at major shopping centers
> John999


I thought about maybe trying street vending but then i would be working. However, i am interested in trying something to make a little money and keep myself busy; I have been talking to my cousin in Lisbon about a restaurant or a small bookstore since i love books, but since there are not enough restaurants in Lisbon , i thought about something else. He tried a shoestore and went bust within months, again not enough shoe stores in Lisbon, right? But i am thinking that maybe i just want to retire and relax and keep busy by either volunteering or go hang out at coffee shops and drink coffee and visit with the tourists, it sound more fun.


----------



## John999

*american in portugal*



ofilha said:


> I thought about maybe trying street vending but then i would be working. However, i am interested in trying something to make a little money and keep myself busy; I have been talking to my cousin in Lisbon about a restaurant or a small bookstore since i love books, but since there are not enough restaurants in Lisbon , i thought about something else. He tried a shoestore and went bust within months, again not enough shoe stores in Lisbon, right? But i am thinking that maybe i just want to retire and relax and keep busy by either volunteering or go hang out at coffee shops and drink coffee and visit with the tourists, it sound more fun.


We have the same problem. Every time we go to Lisbon, it is so “hard” to find a place to eat or a drink:confused2:
John999


----------



## ofilha

John999 said:


> We have the same problem. Every time we go to Lisbon, it is so “hard” to find a place to eat or a drink:confused2:
> John999


There is an old saying that while the world eats live the Portuguese live to eat. I know i resemble such remark. I think in Lisbon if one wants to find a restaurant all you need is to throw a stone in any direction and you will hit a restaurant.


----------



## MDTaylor

Cotton32 I wish you the best of luck. Algarve is a beautiful place, minus Albufeira. I have a very small vending cart and live in Lisbon. On the summer weekends I head off to the beach in Sintra and sell a citrus drink and make very good money for something so easy to make. It took me about 2 months to get my vending permit.

IMO if you are talking about a large bag of kettlecorn... 3.5€ would be a fair price. Which is close to the average workers salary.

Good luck and best regards.


----------



## cotton32

Thanks MD!!!! How long have you been in Portugal? Was the move very difficult? Any advice on how to acquire the vending permit? 





MDTaylor said:


> Cotton32 I wish you the best of luck. Algarve is a beautiful place, minus Albufeira. I have a very small vending cart and live in Lisbon. On the summer weekends I head off to the beach in Sintra and sell a citrus drink and make very good money for something so easy to make. It took me about 2 months to get my vending permit.
> 
> IMO if you are talking about a large bag of kettlecorn... 3.5€ would be a fair price. Which is close to the average workers salary.
> 
> Good luck and best regards.


----------



## Mamacats

Hello,

I am an American married to a Portuguese man. We met and married in America relocating after fifteen years of marriage. Because my husband is Portuguese we were allowed one car, one boat, one airplane, etc…. tax free.

I can tell you cars are extremely expensive because of the taxes.
Solid wooden furniture is hard to find and extremely expensive.
And some foods are difficult or non-existent.
Grape jelly, I only found in one store in Algarve.
Polish foods, impossible.
Pancake syrup, only in Corte Ingles stores.
Extremely difficult to buy women’s serious running shoes.
You can find some American candy but……lots you can not find.

These are things that affected me but I am very happy here and as long as you believe “your home is where your heart is” you will be fine.
Mamacats aka Diane


----------



## ofilha

MDTaylor said:


> Cotton32 I wish you the best of luck. Algarve is a beautiful place, minus Albufeira. I have a very small vending cart and live in Lisbon. On the summer weekends I head off to the beach in Sintra and sell a citrus drink and make very good money for something so easy to make. It took me about 2 months to get my vending permit.
> 
> IMO if you are talking about a large bag of kettlecorn... 3.5€ would be a fair price. Which is close to the average workers salary.
> 
> Good luck and best regards.


MDTaylor,
Now you are talking, someone who actually has done it. Can you provide any information about getting the permits. I might be interested in something like that. It's great that you provide this information for i was feeling a little bad about the fact that Cottone32 was catching lots of flak for his idea. This is the kind of info he needs and any one who is interested in doing somethng like that needs. 
More info please.
Thanks.


----------



## Wildcamper

MDTaylor said:


> Cotton32 I wish you the best of luck. Algarve is a beautiful place, minus Albufeira. I have a very small vending cart and live in Lisbon. On the summer weekends I head off to the beach in Sintra and sell a citrus drink and make very good money for something so easy to make. It took me about 2 months to get my vending permit.
> 
> IMO if you are talking about a large bag of kettlecorn... 3.5€ would be a fair price. Which is close to the average workers salary.
> 
> Good luck and best regards.


Hi, I'm also interested in this, I have found little or no information on street vending in the Algarve. Are there any links to information?


----------

